# Did Fastbacks ever get repainted at factory?



## 72convertibless454 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am tearing down a December 1967 Fastback.  The bike is in really bad condition and missing parts and was painted very poorly to black.  As I took apart everything, I saw signs of Green and  Violet that appear to be original colors from the factory.  Do you think it got resprayed at the factory?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Very Doubtful*

Since your serial is a December number your bike would be a 1968 issue. Colors offered on that model for that year were Campus Green, Coppertone, Sky Blue and Black. Sounds like the frame was originally Campus Green. Check inside the bottom bracket, headtube and on the steertube for the original color paint. All the colors mentioned except for Black were shot over an aluminum base/primer coat.


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks a bunch - we did some more scrapeing today, you can see all the paint layers on top was black, then violet, then grey primer, then green, then silver, then primer red.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 10, 2014)

72convertibless454 said:


> Thanks a bunch - we did some more scrapeing today, you can see all the paint layers on top was black, then violet, then grey primer, then green, then silver, then primer red.




Was probably Green.. base coat would be primer red lead, and I am not certain in the 60's  but Schwinn liked to put undercoating to pick up the metallic by shooting silver or gold and then the top coat color which would be translucent like a clear, but green  coating. . 3 part coloring gave the paint deep body or depth.


----------

